# Caliber M1000 Liquid--FREE



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

OK, so here's an unusual offer. We have about 80-90 gallons or so of M1/mag than I need to get rid of--as in give it away. It's old product I removed from a spray rig, but it's clean and in clean plastic drums (old methanol drums, were spotless and dry when I transferred the product). We sold this product to a contractor a couple years back, and got burned when they folded...however, they were storing some equipment with us, so I was able to recoup the loss (mostly, anyway). The spray rigs and various other attachments and equipment have all been auctioned, and I am left with good liquid deicer that we simply cannot sell as new. 

We aren't in the contracting business at this time, and really have no use for this product. I am well aware of PS's strict rules on non-sponsor sales, but I don't believe they apply here because I'm giving this stuff to anyone who can use it. Hence, I will not leave contact information here--reply to the thread, please. Just want to see this stuff go to a good home. No strings attached, no hidden fees. You can even keep the drums, LOL!

The drums are currently in a pickup truck, simply because it was easiest for me. They weigh about 400 lbs/ea, are located near Crystal Lake, IL. I'd prefer pickup (with a similar truck, we can just slide them in, but I'm flexible within reason.

I hope this stuff can help one of you guys out!


----------



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

*Free liquid deicer*

Hi,

I too am in the north burbs. Is this product still available? Give me a call or pm me back and we can set up a time that I will come get it. This might be a dumb question, but does this have a shelf life???

Scott
847-668-1827 (Cell)


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Scott,

I do still have it. Seems you can't give stuff away much anymore...maybe I should've put a price on it, LOL.

As far as I know, there is not an specific shelf life of liquid deicers, this stuff should work fine. I know the small sample I tested on my own driveway (for evaluation purposes, of course....hehe) did a fine job of burning off a couple of inches before it would begin to stick. I would just keep it for that purpose, but my driveway has a slope, and liquids tend to run down it, reducing their effectiveness. I could just use it, but figured _somebody_ could benefit from it.

I'll call you in the AM tomorrow, and we can talk.

Trent...


----------



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

Trent,

Sorry I was unable to get back to you yersteday. I am sorry to say that I will not be able to take that de0icer off of your hands. My boss was to concerned about them being in old methanol cans. I appreciate the offer though. Take care.

Scott


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

No problem...


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1296706 said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> I do still have it. Seems you can't give stuff away much anymore...maybe I should've put a price on it, LOL.
> 
> ...


Just trying to help. Perhaps if you tried pouring it up the slope?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Why you little....

:realmad:


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Finally getting that sprayer / liquid gone I see.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah, spray rigs went months ago--for pennies, really. Did some cleaning, and emptied out one of our storage trailers, in which this stuff was sitting patiently. Never thought I'd have a hard time giving it away for free...LOL.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

It is surprising. But I have noticed that people are just starting to think about this winter stuff. I have been dealing with it basically since last winter ended. Just finished a Bobcat setup for another local contractor. He finally bought one so I went thru it, filters, fluids, belts, battery cables, plow setup w/quicktach, radio, head phones, lights, glass cab enclosure etc.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow i wish i would of saw this when the tread was started! Could of had it shipped to me! lol


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

You still can...


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Westhardt Corp.;1297357 said:


> You still can...


hahaha Yeah but shipping is prob more than its worth! Now if shipping was included inthe deal we'd be onto something!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I am interested in it


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Still have it I will come get it this weekend or when ever you want it gone.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Nope. I got dibs first sorry russ. Lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Jack ass I know where it will be though. Lol


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL...I still have it, so this weekend is a good possibility. I have to head to Des Moines for tomorrow, back Saturday AM. We'll set something up, no problem.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

OK, sorry for the delay. Got back _significantly_ later than planned, shot my Saturday to hell. Today works, if you the time and inclination to take a ride.

LMK!


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Call me at 708-670-8504


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

I think who ever gets it should send me some sice i did bump this thread uup quite a bit!


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

It was good talking to you on this weekend. Just call me later.


----------

